# Cryovac machine



## billbo (Jun 3, 2009)

I am looking into a cryovac system for home use. Anybody have any ideas where I can get one that won't bust the bank yet be good quality?

I just won a slicer on ebay (nice rival for $38.00) and want to start making my own lunchmeats etc.

Thank you!


----------



## peebee (Jun 3, 2009)

Really, you can't go wrong with any of the Foodsaver brands.  From a quick search, Amazon has the Foodsaver V1090 for $64.57 shipped, which is the cheapest I was able to find.

I have the same thing, except in stainless steel, and it was quite a bit more expensive.  Once you get one, you'll be amazed at how often you use it, especially resealing chips, bags of candy, all sorts of stuff that you probably shouldn't be eating!

With the aid of my Foodsaver, I have a good 25lbs of smoked chicken thighs, and split rack of spares in my freezer right now.  Things are looking a little bare ;)


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

A ZipLoc bag and a straw can usually get roughly the same result.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 3, 2009)

If you don't do much.  Ziplock makes a new thing that I've been using with good results.  They have gallon and quart bags.  You put in whatever you want, press out the excess air and zip it like normal.  Then it's got this little handheld pump like a sports ball pump.  You lay it over this seal on the front of the bag and give it a dozen pumps or so and it's all sealed up.
Here's the website
http://www.ziploc.com/?p=b10
Has worked great for me.  But I don't do a lot of stuff.  And unlike what PeeBee was talking about, it won't reseal other opened packages.  It can reseal it's own bags if opened though.


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 3, 2009)

I to recomend the foodsaver.  Everyone has the bags available.  I have the v2440 (I think) which is made exculisevly for Sam's Club and is under $100 and comes a decent supply of bags.

I have smoked chicken, brisket, beans, chilli, plus all sorts of uncooked meats sealed and in my freezer.  I really didin't know how much I would like it when I got it.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the v2440 as well and I love it.


----------



## billbo (Jun 3, 2009)

I can just see me sucking in the brisket juice and drinking it all!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 3, 2009)

And possibly introducing bacteria from your mouth.  Not saying you're not clean...but we're probably not as sterile as we'd like to believe we are.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 3, 2009)

Billbo:

I got the foodsaver 2840 a bit higher end, but most a the foodsavers er good, I buy a generic brand a bags that work super well.  I'd really invest in one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2009)

Food Saver is the bomb. I've been cutting my own lunch meat for awhile they world really good In fact i've worn one out. that Cryovac would mostly will set you back a pretty penny anyway.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

One other thing that REALLY made my food saver work for me was a digital scale.

I will actually portion out the meat according to a 2/3 dietary need per day for lunches, but any standard amount works. It really helps maximize yield. This way you can pick and chose what you want to eat each day from the freezer. 

All winter I would cook some carbs / veggies on Sunday night, select 4-5 different packages of meat and thaw overnight. Warm up your lunches at work and watch everyone drool at the microwave.

Pulled pork, chicken, and brisket all winter and I didn't have to fire up my smoker. Also my smoker didn't work to well in the cold (Bradley auto feed doesn't like near freezing temps.)

:D


----------



## builder59 (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought this one.  I have had it now for about 10 years and it has never failed me.  I have went through five boxes of 2,500 bags and have had not one problem.  I can vacuum soup, gravy, water for coolers etc.  The reason I went with this model is that I fish a lot and I was having sealing issues with the foodsaver brands.  I had to make sure the bag was completely dry on the inside and if the fish had too much moisture it would not seal.  With this unit like is mentioned earlier, I can seal a bag of water if I want.   I only paid $1,200.00 back then.  One thought is to go in on it with other family members and rotate it.










*VacMaster SVP-15 Vacuum Sealer: BESTSELLER! FREE SHIPPING!*





List: $2,100.00
Order Yours: *$1,984.00*

Good luck on your decision.


Ron


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

One "cheat" for moist sealing in the food saver is to tuck a piece of paper towel infront of the seal line, and then suck the air out and seal.

Between that and a double seal it ususally works ok.


----------



## woodentrout (Jun 5, 2009)

If you want to go BIG TIME and $$'s are burning a hole in your pocket, this is the way to go ( ~ $14,000).  I use a food saver for small jobs at home, but have on occasion hauled stuff into work to use the Big Boy model.


----------



## billbo (Jun 5, 2009)

After looking around I have settled on a foodsaver. Lots on ebay so stay tuned!


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you're careful (pinch the straw at the right time) you introduce no contamination. I've taken stuff out of my freezer after two months that's as good as if it had merely been overnight in a refrigerator.


----------



## hdflame (Jun 5, 2009)

I've used the double seal trick before and also used a paper towel to dry the sealing area just before sealing, but haven't thought about tucking the paper towel inside to get the moisture as it's sealing. (I assume that's what you're talking about?)

Since everyone is voicing opinions on the Food Saver, I have an older model that works pretty good, but sometimes I'll lose a seal from a slow leak even when making a double seal initially. (Usually caused by moisture.) I went to the Food Saver website and didn't realize how many different and improved models they have.

Has anyone bought any of the new upright, professional, or sportsmans models?  Just wondering which model is the best/most powerful/best sealing/heaviest duty?  It's kinda hard to do the comparison on the website for the best one.  

There was one that senses moisture automatically and adjusts the amount of seal to get the best seal.  The sportsman models seem to have a wider seal area, and then there's the pro model.  I would think the pro model would be the best, but it's a little confusing.  I don't really care if it's fully automatic, I just want the best vacuum and seal and choice of largest bags.

Any real world comparisons?

Thanks,
Bobby


----------

